

Bulletproof HTML5 &lt;details&gt; fallback using jQuery - mathias
http://mathiasbynens.be/notes/html5-details-jquery

======
trezor
For a "bulletproof" demo, it would be OK if it didn't contain bugs. When I
tried this in FF 3.6.4 32-bit (Windows 7, 64-bit) the UI seemed to indicate
that the details where already expanded, but I had to click it twice to
actually get the details.

Haven't tested with other browsers yet though.

~~~
mathias
You must’ve checked the demo page while I was updating it. Just added support
for direct child text nodes, as per Shelley Powers’s comment:
<http://mathiasbynens.be/notes/html5-details-jquery#comment-4>

If it still doesn’t work, there are bugs indeed. But it should work ;)

